# Handle bar bags



## millman (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for a handlebar bag for my drop bar road bike. I'll be a ride Marshall on some charity rides this year and need something to hold tubes, small tools, first aid etc.. Any recommendations?

Greg


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

This'll work for occasional use. Price is right, too.

Bontrager Handlebar Bag - Handlebar - Bags - Accessories -Trek Store


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally I use an Ortlieb Ultimate 5L (they do a medium as well) which has worked well for me. That said I am not a huge fan of their mounting system preferring the Rixen & Kaul KLICKfix Handlebar adaptor.

View attachment 278263











Regards
Andrew


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Topeak makes some nice ones. Their formed ones are a little heavy, but the mounting system is nice and the bag doesn't flop around.


----------



## millman (Mar 7, 2010)

Can I use the mounting on a carbon handlebar?

Millman


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

millman said:


> Can I use the mounting on a carbon handlebar?
> 
> Millman


Yes. I had one on a carbon handlebar for 2 years.


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

PlatyPius said:


> Topeak makes some nice ones. Their formed ones are a little heavy, but the mounting system is nice and the bag doesn't flop around.


+1
I have the compact and tourguide. A good quick release mount that works with both bags and also holds the bag steady, a rain cover that works, a waist belt on the compact, shoulder strap for the tourguide and both are very well made. My compact one has enough room for my camera, an extra lens, phone, small wallet and some energy bars.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rebeccaC said:


> +1
> I have the compact and tourguide. A good quick release mount that works with both bags and also holds the bag steady, a rain cover that works, a waist belt on the compact, shoulder strap for the tourguide and both are very well made. My compact one has enough room for my camera, an extra lens, phone, small wallet and some energy bars.


I have both of those also. I use the Compact the most.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

millman said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a handlebar bag for my drop bar road bike. I'll be a ride Marshall on some charity rides this year and need something to hold tubes, small tools, first aid etc.. Any recommendations?
> 
> Greg


My preference is for something mounted on a front rack. I have a blogpost about handlebar bags and adapting one here: Building a Near-Perfect Beast: Hacking the Real World | Law School is So Over


----------

